# A question you may or may not know the answer to



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

On the piers are there golf carts(other conveyances) to help handicap individuals out to a fishing spot?

I ask this becasue I am handicapped. At the county pier in Panama City they have the carts. However, every time I ask about them they have no one available to take me out. BUT, in a short time after I get out there herfe comes a cart witgh people on it. And most of the time they arent fishing. The cart stops the people get out, and walk around. There doesnt look to be anything hindering their movement, but looks can be deceiving.

I want to be able to fish the other piers and come out and meet a lot of you who never fish the 3 Mile Bridge.

But I am unable to make the walk. I syay unable. I could eventually make it maybe. and make it bakc. But Im kinda scared in this heat I may have a stroke or something.

I dont even mind paying for the cart ride. That wou8ld help pay for the carts, and maybe even open a job up for someone to drive the carts.

Im through griping now.

Yall have a great day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, I believe both Navarre and Pencsacola Pier's have carts. I've never rode so I don't know if they charge or what but you could always ask at the front or call. Navarre: 850-936-1794, Pensacola: 850-934-7200.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

I know pensacola peirs have those carts! or they used to!


----------

